# 2002 W8 fault code rough road sensor??



## vr6ventoawd (Jan 28, 2004)

The abs check engine and traction controll lights are on. Scanned it and came up as a a rough road sensor (never heard of that) any ideas??


----------



## RobD (Oct 2, 2000)

Dirt in the ABS system? I had this happen after driving on a dirt road. Went away after a while. Take it to a car wash maybe? (Happened on the wife's B5.5 Passat wagon as well.)


_Modified by RobD at 3:26 PM 9-26-2007_


----------



## vr6ventoawd (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (RobD)*

Thanks for the reply i'm going to try that now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (vr6ventoawd)*

you have a problem with all the wheel speed sensors showing the same speed, as if you were on a dirt road. make sure all of the tire pressures are good and that all tires are the same size.


----------



## project940t (Sep 27, 2004)

BUMP BUMP Ihave the same code


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: (project940t)*

Could also be a bad ABS module. Most B5 A4s and early B5 Passats have this same issue. The modules run around $500 for the A4s and early Passats.


----------

